# Jon Levasseur no longer in Cryptopsy



## Jon Levasseur (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Jon Levasseur here and once again, plain and simple, I left Cryptopsy a month ago. From the start, this was the plan for me as I just wanted to do one last album with the band.
Even though I had left the band several years before, I was hurt after hearing "The Unspoken King" for the first time. I always was proud to say I played in Cryptopsy but at that point, I felt all the hard work I put into the band over the years (along side band members) was obliterated in the blink of an eye; a difficult pill to swallow. From my perspective, the idea for this new album was to do one last record touching every era of the band, namely from "Blasphemy made Flesh" to "And then you'll Beg", so the fans could at least have one last real Cryptopsy album and the most important thing: TUK not being the last entry in the book of the band's history! Hopefully, this new record will act as a soothing balm on the wounds from TUK, at least for me it will!!!
Before I go, thanx to present band members for putting up with me for another album, great job guys and we did good!!! I want to thank everybody who gave this self-titled album a listen and thanx to the fans for all the kind words following my return. It definitely boosted my motivation in the writing process so my part on the album is dedicated to you: the fans! Hope you enjoy and Cryptopsy will be touring the world so don't miss them when they pass through!!! Cheers!

Jon Levasseur


----------



## thrsher (Oct 24, 2012)

I appreciate this so much. your words and thoughts about the band and TUK record are so true. I love the self titled record and i do believe an excellent job was done in the creation of that record. the opening of the record is just like and then you'll beg which is my all time favorite record of the band.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 24, 2012)

haha, is this real?


----------



## Goro923 (Oct 24, 2012)

drmosh said:


> haha, is this real?



I don't want to jump the gun, but it's pretty obvious it isn't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 24, 2012)

Cant decide if troll or not.

But I did a project when i was in highschool on Jon


----------



## dooredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Same post ended up here as well: Jon Levasseur no longer in Cryptopsy - Ultimate Metal Forum

Either Jon is real busy joining forums today, or this is troll101.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 24, 2012)

dooredge said:


> Same post ended up here as well: Jon Levasseur no longer in Cryptopsy - Ultimate Metal Forum
> 
> Either Jon is real busy joining forums today, or this is troll101.



considering the content of the post, I doubt it. Why would he slag off their previous album on some random forums


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 24, 2012)

I just sent a fb message to Chris Donaldson. Let's see if he'll clear it up for us.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 24, 2012)

I read in Flo latest interview that Jon did indeed want to do one more album. but i don't think this whole joining random forums and saying your done is real, if this was Jon, he would have said soa month ago on an official cryptopsy or his own facebook


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 24, 2012)

If this is true, than it's hilarious and awesome. I rep'd, so lets hope it is.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm wtf it seemed like he just joined


and plus I don't think a renowned member of Cryptopsy would make an announcement on a mere forum of guitars he doesn't even play( He doesn't even pay 7 strings).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> You can't be Jon Levasseur because _I'm_ Jon Levasseur.



No, I'M Spar-

I mean... Jon Levasseur!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 26, 2012)

Pretty sure this is legit, he has recently posted on another forum alluding to this news. Good for him.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 26, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Pretty sure this is legit, he has recently posted on another forum alluding to this news. Good for him.



anyone can post in a forum. Why would he spread the news in this manner whilst also basically slagging off the band he was in.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 26, 2012)

There's been no mention of it on their Facebook or website, so yeah...


----------



## Goro923 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, he got his laugh in. Let's forget this ever happened, as funny as it would have been.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 26, 2012)

Maybe Flo didn't give him admin rights on their FB page? 

That said, I have heard from other sources that hes is indeed out, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> That's something Jon Levasseur would say



Jon Levasseur told me you would say that.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I did, didn't I



Not you, you!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 26, 2012)

UNTIL i see something official, or talk too/see the band live this december i won't beleive it


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 26, 2012)

drmosh said:


> anyone can post in a forum. Why would he spread the news in this manner whilst also basically slagging off the band he was in.



Which is the beauty of modern times. Why would he do this? Because The Unspoken King was the bastard child of what used to be one of the wildest death metal bands in the world. Jon's statement was also posted on Youri's facebook. 

Why is this not an official statement? Because Flo has to have dignity, even though he obviously sold himself out and failed miserably with TUK. Yeah, yeah, I know music is subjective and all, but if you fail to realize that TUK was a bullshit Cryptopsy album that was made to appeal to hot topic kids, then hey, enjoy.

lol @ people being surprised musicians post on forums. They're not omnipresent sentient beings that reside in the heavens, we're all human beings with a connection to the internet.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 26, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> lol @ people being surprised musicians post on forums. They're not omnipresent sentient beings that reside in the heavens, we're all human beings with a connection to the internet.



not the point we're trying to make, jsut trying to ponder as to why someone would go to all these different forums to post this info that he could easily himself sound out to any music news outlets or post on his own FB (if he has one) or any other means where it can be seen by all ina more official manner

with that said, again, based on what i read in Flo's latest interview, Jon wanted to do one more album, which i don't see as a porblem, if he wants to just make one more, that's fine by me, but i was atleast hoping to see him tour little before he leaves.

if he has left Cryptopsy, then he has def gone out on high note, this new album kicks some serious ass, and no matter who they get to replace him, they will never be jon or like him in his style.

still looking forward to seeing them live and hearing the new tunes live.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 26, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Which is the beauty of modern times. Why would he do this? Because The Unspoken King was the bastard child of what used to be one of the wildest death metal bands in the world. Jon's statement was also posted on Youri's facebook.
> 
> Why is this not an official statement? Because Flo has to have dignity, even though he obviously sold himself out and failed miserably with TUK. Yeah, yeah, I know music is subjective and all, but if you fail to realize that TUK was a bullshit Cryptopsy album that was made to appeal to hot topic kids, then hey, enjoy.
> 
> lol @ people being surprised musicians post on forums. They're not omnipresent sentient beings that reside in the heavens, we're all human beings with a connection to the internet.



Well, whether or not you like TUK, it's still somewhat inarguable that the album was both a sufficiently radical shift in style as well as recorded with nearly no original members, apart from Flo who apparently didn't write any of the older material. Making the album was all well and good, but using the Cryptopsy moniker for it was honestly a bit out of line, regardless how forgivingly you view the whole situation. 

Given certain... Well, rumours.. that Flo is perhaps a bit difficult to work with, Jon's leaving does not surprise me the least.


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know lots of people around Crypto and heard about it. Youri who used to play guitar before Jon's return (and bass for a short moment) is back in the band and has been for a couple of weeks. Nothing has been said about him staying as a permanent member like before or if it's temporary but I dont think he'll stay as he has a few projects that are doing well on their own..we'll see! If you dont remember him, he's the dude with crazy long dreads that used to do alien like back vocals.

Here is his main project:


him on bass with Cryptopsy:


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 26, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> Nothing has been said about him staying as a permanent member like before or if it's temporary but I dont think he'll stay as he has a few projects that are doing well on their own..we'll see!



I don't think Youri is staying, he's just filling in for a tour.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 28, 2012)

If this is true


----------



## Loomer (Oct 30, 2012)

Not announcing this via FB is really a douche move of the highest order. Jon's return has given the band a new lease on life, and knowing he's back will bring a lot of people to the shows, who would otherwise have stayed home. 

But if he has left the band, and is still on the FB page as a member, that is theoretically false advertising. Who the heck wants to see Flo + hired guns!?


----------



## MSGR (Dec 14, 2012)

Never thought he'd go back to Cryptopsy in the 1st place so I'm just glad we got a true Cryptopsy record out of this. But now that he's gone, the band should just give it a rest or else we'll end up with TUK2


----------



## Jon Levasseur (Nov 24, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> Which is the beauty of modern times. Why would he do this? Because The Unspoken King was the bastard child of what used to be one of the wildest death metal bands in the world. Jon's statement was also posted on Youri's facebook.
> 
> Why is this not an official statement? Because Flo has to have dignity, even though he obviously sold himself out and failed miserably with TUK. Yeah, yeah, I know music is subjective and all, but if you fail to realize that TUK was a bullshit Cryptopsy album that was made to appeal to hot topic kids, then hey, enjoy.
> 
> lol @ people being surprised musicians post on forums. They're not omnipresent sentient beings that reside in the heavens, we're all human beings with a connection to the internet.



Someone knows what he's talking about!!! Bang on my friend!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey John, I think it is about time you rejoin Cryptopsy permanently and stop messing around.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2016)

:zombie:


----------

